# Go to Google Translate Right Now



## RI 360 (Oct 6, 2017)

And translate from Somali to English. Post your results.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Oct 6, 2017)

GREATEST THREAD


----------



## LocalFireDept (Oct 6, 2017)

What did Google mean by this?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 6, 2017)

This is a really weird cry for help.


----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## DildoGaggins (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Oct 6, 2017)

it is decided, tonight i die of laughter


----------



## RI 360 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Jaded Optimist (Oct 6, 2017)

3


----------



## An Ghost (Oct 6, 2017)

Is this the key to figuring out why that Somali cop killed that Australian woman?


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## An Ghost (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Quijibo69 (Oct 6, 2017)

This is broken?


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Oct 6, 2017)

WHAT IN THE FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
















THIS IS HIGHLY EDUCATIONAL


----------



## Quijibo69 (Oct 6, 2017)

Now it's fixed:


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 6, 2017)

HOMO INSPECTUS said:


> THIS IS HIGHLY EDUCATIONAL


Nah I hear ebonics everyday. This is real.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 6, 2017)

"ooga booga" = "to the wound?"



Spoiler



"Ooga" and "booga" by themselves don't translate. This is likely a hack that will probably be addressed soon. Or someone at Google may lose their job soon.


----------



## RI 360 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Quijibo69 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## KM 749 (Oct 6, 2017)

I hope Google doesn't take down Google Translate for being offensive to POC.


----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Oct 6, 2017)

theirs is a highly complex language. look at this:






now if you take that sentence, and add ", nigga" afterward, it completely fucking changes the subject:






i look forward to an explanation as to what on god's green earth is responsible for this


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 6, 2017)

oooga buuga nigga bix nood

in the book

goooba nigga buga wunga ooga

cut off the baby's hair

unga wunga bix nood

Give me a wink

kangz wewuz

kiss and weep

ooga booga nigaa gnomesayin

I'm gonna be here for you

yaba daba doo gooba

Do not hesitate to call

nigga dakka

my nickname

muhdik

it's illegal


booga wooga nigga nig nog muhdik

Do not be afraid of me

https://www.reddit.com/r/4chan/comments/2jk2qo/pol_discovers_the_wonders_of_google_translate/


----------



## Jaiman (Oct 6, 2017)

poop nigga ooga booga
poop me to the wound

ooga oo oo oo oo oo oo oo oo oo oo oo oo 
stand up and pray!


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 6, 2017)

I did the entire quote from the comic, but as I was typing it in there was plenty of random funny shit that kept popping up in the translation box.


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## KM 749 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Tranhuviya (Oct 6, 2017)

They have such a beautiful language.


----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Oct 6, 2017)

!!!


----------



## Jaiman (Oct 6, 2017)

> nigga igga digga bigga oo oo ga ga
> My boyfriend sucks me a lot
> 
> nigga igga digga bigga oo oo ga ga oo
> ...



Somalis are gay.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 6, 2017)

Jaiman said:


> Somalis are gay.


Thier niggers


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 6, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Thier niggers



From outer space.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 6, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> From outer space.


Nope from FL


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 6, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Thier niggers



They're my inspiration.


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 6, 2017)

This is addictive as hell.





Since we are on the topic, let us marvel at the wonder that is the Somali national anthem:


----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Oct 6, 2017)

IT HAS ACHIEVED SENTIENCE... and it's savage af


----------



## Super Collie (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm still laughing at this.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Oct 6, 2017)

"Here at google we celebrate diversity"





 


No john, you are the booga


 


I think the translator is broken


 




 


So that's what that memes


 


And god said "Bix nood!"


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 6, 2017)

This has been apparently going on for years.

muhdik bix nood mudfugga

Payment Claims

jasssayin niga ooga buuga wewuz kangz

If you love the book, we will love you


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 6, 2017)

Male Idiot said:


> This has been apparently going on for years.
> 
> muhdik bix nood mudfugga
> 
> Payment Claims



Makes me wonder if Google translate was programmed by the manifesto guy a few months back.


----------



## Elaine Benes (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 6, 2017)

Super Collie said:


> I did the entire quote from the comic, but as I was typing it in there was plenty of random funny shit that kept popping up in the translation box.
> 
> View attachment 291819


That's really deep.




Apparently it's careful to recognize only the correct racist gibberish. How thoughtful of them!


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## BeanieGuy (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Oct 6, 2017)

What.


----------



## Fleeb (Oct 6, 2017)

It's only October 6th but it feels like Christmas!


----------



## Elru (Oct 6, 2017)

Welp


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Chill Fam (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## BeanieGuy (Oct 6, 2017)

help me


----------



## Alex Krycek (Oct 6, 2017)

Google translate is part of the alt-right


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 6, 2017)

Star Galatics said:


> View attachment 291868
> What.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Oct 6, 2017)

This is amazing.


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 6, 2017)

I wanted something else.


----------



## Top Diaper Crinkler (Oct 6, 2017)

someone's gonna be in troublllleee


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Stahl (Oct 6, 2017)

So I'm gonna be that guy that went with English to Somali -> Copy/Paste -> Somali to English


Spoiler


----------



## m0rnutz (Oct 6, 2017)

Edit: click the swap button a few dozen times for gold


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 6, 2017)

I have successfully seduced it!


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Vorhtbame (Oct 6, 2017)

Where can I apply for a refund on today?

ETA:  I put it into the translator, by the way, English to Somali, and it gave me

Halkeen ka codsan karaa lacag celinta maanta? 

So it's working one way.  What the fuck even is going on with this?


----------



## Un Platano (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## The Janitor (Oct 6, 2017)

It has to be fake. Who found this, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Alex Krycek (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Golly (Oct 6, 2017)

Scratch This Nut said:


> View attachment 291889
> I have successfully seduced it!


Maybe, but Google Translate is about to become  the most beautiful bride.


----------



## Matthew Moulton (Oct 6, 2017)

Just a little FYI, this isn't a hack, this is because they're using open source and freeware code from the 90s that they don't understand.

See back in the 90s we developed all sorts of pseudo AI or simulated AI, the purpose being to essentially trick people into thinking that they were engaging with a real human being or with artificial intelligence.  Now, flash forward to like... 3 or 4 years ago and a bunch of young pukes uncovered all our old code and shit, mucked around with it, slapped the "AI" label on it and started peddling it off for stock inflation fuckery.

The problem is, they didn't have sense enough to strip out all the "fun stuff" we embedded all over in it, which includes various ways to use remote commands to trigger sorta trolling Easter eggs.  Like there are ways you can force Siri and the like into cascading as if they're still back on Usenet.  I don't even remember half the shit we piled into those old chat bots, but some of it was pretty fuckin hilarious.  Like there was one trick where you could get the bot to basically speak in gibberish like it was using some kind of alien language.

Most of them are based on Alice or Eliza...

http://www.alicebot.org/non.html

Mine is way down there at the bottom, Lady Chatterly... well, mine and Reaper's.  She made a hybrid version of Alice and Eliza then passed it off to me and I made a bunch of additions and expansions.

Google can reset the bot to make it work normally, but likely anyone will be able to remotely trigger this functionality again.  The only way they'll be able to stop it is if they find which part of the code is doing it and strip it out... but that may break a lot of other functionality in the process.

People used to do shit like this on open source code to ensure that corporate asshats couldn't capitalize off their hard work.


----------



## RP 520 (Oct 6, 2017)

@Melchett You need this somewhere as a sign you're willing to take donations.


----------



## Pocoyo (Oct 6, 2017)

Okay then!


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 6, 2017)

Matthew Moulton said:


> Just a little FYI, this isn't a hack, this is because they're using open source and freeware code from the 90s that they don't understand.
> 
> See back in the 90s we developed all sorts of pseudo AI or simulated AI, the purpose being to essentially trick people into thinking that they were engaging with a real human being or with artificial intelligence.  Now, flash forward to like... 3 or 4 years ago and a bunch of young pukes uncovered all our old code and shit, mucked around with it, slapped the "AI" label on it and started peddling it off for stock inflation fuckery.
> 
> ...


This went from funny to hilarious and literally cyberpunk.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Oct 6, 2017)

I thought google "fixed" this after /pol/ did this the last time


----------



## AlbertoVermicelli (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## JSGOTI (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Top Diaper Crinkler (Oct 6, 2017)

AlbertoVermicelli said:


> View attachment 291911


i didn't know chris chan was somali


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Oct 6, 2017)

Rates informative. 





Today I learned that Jabba the Hutt is Somalian.


----------



## Anonymouss (Oct 6, 2017)

So this is the power of African culture...


----------



## Un Platano (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh really now Google?


----------



## Matthew Moulton (Oct 6, 2017)

You might want to try using the words "snuh" or "meow" or repeating the same word a bunch of times in a row, might do something fun.


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 6, 2017)

Matthew Moulton said:


> You might want to try using the words "snuh" or "meow" or repeating the same word a bunch of times in a row, might do something fun.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 6, 2017)

Interesting.





Matthew Moulton said:


> You might want to try using the words "snuh" or "meow" or repeating the same word a bunch of times in a row, might do something fun.


 Holy shit, cats are from Somalia!


----------



## Dymentia (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Matthew Moulton (Oct 6, 2017)

Badger, badger, badger, badger, snaaaaaaake!   

That's never gonna stop being funny.


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Picklechu (Oct 6, 2017)

I feel like it's going to ask me to shave my head, wear a bathrobe, and drink some special koolaid inside of a fortified compound.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## TheMaxHeadroomIncident (Oct 6, 2017)

English: bleeble blabble ooga booga

...to Somali: af-dhabarka laf-dhabarka ooga booga

...and back to English: Back to the back of the back of the spine


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Canned Bread (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Jan_Hus (Oct 6, 2017)

I most certainly will not


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## CharlesBarkley (Oct 6, 2017)

racist


----------



## ASoulMan (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## chadmuska (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 6, 2017)

https://imgur.com/VgMhWkC

This has been going on since 2014.


----------



## RP 520 (Oct 6, 2017)

Pocoyo said:


> View attachment 291908
> Okay then!



Ancient Somali Jew saying.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Oct 6, 2017)

"Derka derka" apparently means "it's too late." And "derka derka muhammad jihad" means "you are in the mood of jihad." WTF is going on?


----------



## chadmuska (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## AllCISPeople (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Hen in a tie (Oct 6, 2017)

HOMO INSPECTUS said:


> GREATEST THREAD


Your translation is incorrect!


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 6, 2017)

@Null


----------



## Bluebird (Oct 6, 2017)

Stahl said:


> So I'm gonna be that guy that went with English to Somali -> Copy/Paste -> Somali to English
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks for the new copypasta.


----------



## Picklechu (Oct 6, 2017)

Spoiler: I can't stop.


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Collections Agent (Oct 6, 2017)

I have literally been laughing for the last hour and my sides actually hurt. Thanks Obama.


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## CWCchange (Oct 6, 2017)

Translator of Peace:


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Oct 6, 2017)

DAMN YOU GOOGLE


----------



## RI 360 (Oct 6, 2017)

Male Idiot said:


> https://imgur.com/VgMhWkC
> 
> This has been going on since 2014.


I guess it's safe to say these translations are true and honest then.


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 6, 2017)

WHO IS GON BOO


----------



## Sammy (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## JSGOTI (Oct 6, 2017)

Collections Agent said:


> I have literally been laughing for the last hour and my sides actually hurt. Thanks Obama.


It's something light, stupid, and all too entertaining. And a perfect way to wind down from a long week. Which is why I featured it.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 6, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> I guess it's safe to say these translations are true and honest then.


I guess all this time _we_ were the ignorant culture and they were just trying to welcome us!


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 6, 2017)

A new one!

Damn how you link them so well fam?

muhdik mufugga nigga bix nood  -->   Give me a bottle


----------



## Jaimas (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 6, 2017)

Japanese meowing works, too!


----------



## InLivingTuna (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## JSGOTI (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## CervixHammer (Oct 6, 2017)

I think it's haunted.



> keep me up
> ooga nigga b
> keep it up
> That's right
> ...


----------



## TheUltimatePickle (Oct 6, 2017)

antifa ooga obama nig nog = That's why I'm going to be a president

obeme nig nog desu noggo fing bim blip click = Click here to download the blow button


----------



## ASoulMan (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## drain (Oct 6, 2017)

looks like some sort of deeper shit is going on


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Matthew Moulton (Oct 6, 2017)

I forgot "farfoos"...



 

That's another good one.  Tryin to remember what other nonsense words I used to use back in the 90s.  There should be a number of cat related triggers as well, cause...

https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Meow_Wars

I think possibly some ASCII art triggers too, but those might not work so well now.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 6, 2017)

@entropyseekswork 

Seems right to me.


----------



## Cvitanich (Oct 6, 2017)

Shout out to all kiwis


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Lithos (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Cake Farts (Oct 6, 2017)

Well shit


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Xenomorph (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Oct 6, 2017)

ETA: 


 
How did this even happen.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Lithos (Oct 6, 2017)

It seems that adding the morpheme /ooga/ will trigger the translation, as opposed to /nigga/.  Now I must play more.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Oct 6, 2017)

"Nice guys finish last, no matter how hard you are." 

I want this on my tombstone.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 6, 2017)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> View attachment 292079


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 6, 2017)

The fuck is this shit.


----------



## natfoxxfiends (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## KM 749 (Oct 6, 2017)

I've been thinking of nonsense words to transcribe for the past ten minutes. 

Who knew they were so pure?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 6, 2017)

Matthew Moulton said:


> I forgot "farfoos"...
> 
> View attachment 292036
> 
> ...


 What the heck is a farfoos?


----------



## Tookie (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Organic Fapcup (Oct 6, 2017)

niggas whomst'd've'dst cannibalize other niggas


----------



## Mr. Duck (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## SweetTeaMcgee (Oct 6, 2017)

This be my nigga ooga


----------



## LocalFireDept (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## BlueSpark (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## NavyGuzzler (Oct 6, 2017)

MYSTERY SOLVED


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Oct 6, 2017)

Holy duck. It works. 

Who is going to get fired for this one?


----------



## Elaine Benes (Oct 6, 2017)

_Nigga oooga bigga bix bigga
When the rain starts to pour
Nigga oooga bigga bix bigga
Like I've been there before
Nigga oooga bigga bix bigga
Cause you're there for me too




_


----------



## Matthew Moulton (Oct 6, 2017)

Fangsofjeff said:


> What the heck is a farfoos?



A made up word.  Like mimkrys, onideus, flonk, soppled, smunged, borked, plonk, joo, lits, chix0r, froup, nyme, etc.  Some of them are derived when a kook makes a funny spelling mistake.  Like Russell's most recent "bamboon", that's a perfect example.  It gets picked up and then circulated often as a means of immortalizing their kookish behavior.

Some of them were also originally meant to convey sounds or actions, like murmle(s) and smep(s), although some of them were later co-opted to mean different things (mostly by confused people trying to decipher nonexistent meaning).  Like smep(s) originally meant a short, quick, affectionate little kiss, but later got bastardized as the acronym "sperm meets egg plan".

They're handy to use as markers for the purpose of tagging and searching for material later on.

For example if I make up a brand new word right now, like veernaynt, I can now use that word to find this particular post in Google at any time in the future.

We used to use them a lot on Usenet as x-headers.  Basically you could make up a unique x-header and then use it to determine forgeries or find particular posts.

We used to use a lot of other tricks too, like ROT13 encoding in order to obfuscate information and posts from n00bs.  So we could have conversations back and forth about people but they weren't able to read any of it (unless they knew what encoding scheme we were using).

That's likely going to start trending again here soon, as social media sites like Twitter crack down more and more.  If all the anti-SJWs suddenly start actively encoding their tweets... the dumbfuck SJWs won't be able to read it and, even fi they can, they won't be able to report it, because the automated abuse filters won't be able to understand any of it.


----------



## frozenrunner (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## KM 749 (Oct 6, 2017)

Just an observation; the Google Translate for Xhosa, another African language, yields just as absurd and hilarious results as Somali.


----------



## NavyGuzzler (Oct 6, 2017)

SO MANY REVELATIONS


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 6, 2017)

It looks like our Google is pretty progressive about this.


----------



## Sotha Sil (Oct 6, 2017)

Aww, how sweet


----------



## NavyGuzzler (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm starting to wonder if they're just misunderstood


----------



## InLivingTuna (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 7, 2017)

breasts are memes


----------



## RI 360 (Oct 7, 2017)

@Rat Speaker  sent me these the last one made me lol:


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## IwegalBadnik (Oct 7, 2017)

"Somali" must be the alternate name for autism.


----------



## RI 360 (Oct 7, 2017)

big baby jesus said:


> View attachment 292172


Did I just get BTFO by my own cow!?


----------



## Sho'nuff (Oct 7, 2017)

Pocoyo said:


> View attachment 291908
> Okay then!



I literally watch everything over my nose.


----------



## IwegalBadnik (Oct 7, 2017)

Sho'nuff said:


> I literally watch everything over my nose.



Speaking of noses:


----------



## heathercho (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## fishercat (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Graffiti canvas (Oct 7, 2017)

think I just landed on a list somewhere.


----------



## NomiMalone (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Deadwaste (Oct 7, 2017)

i just wanna ask how is this even a thing?


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 7, 2017)

That's what I'd like to know.

Is this like the Microsoft Word "I'll drink to that" easter egg?


----------



## UnderwaterUnderworld (Oct 7, 2017)

???


----------



## araiguma (Oct 7, 2017)

...I'm listening


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 7, 2017)

wat


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## SwanDive (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Alex Krycek (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## usernames can change now! (Oct 7, 2017)

it's modern pottery


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## KM 749 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Dymentia (Oct 7, 2017)

*T H E   S O N I C H U   J E W*


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Drinkerbelle (Oct 7, 2017)

<3


----------



## Surewould (Oct 7, 2017)

nimgok nyan dindu ooga booga mufugga bix nood=Grace to the believer in the grave
ooga cu.ck nyan nimgok booga bix nood mud=Cu.ck the cock to make mud


----------



## Spider Jerusalem (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## symantec (Oct 7, 2017)

The fuck is a nigella


----------



## symantec (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Jaiman (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Big Nasty (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Gordon Cole (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## CWCissey (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## IwegalBadnik (Oct 7, 2017)

A true icon...

Also:


----------



## Big Nasty (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Pocoyo (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm really drunk right now, so yeah.


----------



## Bandit Keith (Oct 7, 2017)

What a magical day this has been


----------



## heathercho (Oct 7, 2017)

This is what truth looks like.


----------



## LittleAlice (Oct 7, 2017)

Oddly romantic.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## shitavious jenkems (Oct 7, 2017)

I remember seeing this very thing - "somali" via google translate - on /pol/ 2 or 3 years ago.



 

Apologies if ninja'd...


----------



## Acrasis (Oct 7, 2017)

This is hilarious but seriously, wtf is going on?!


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 7, 2017)

I like to imagine that these people actually go around meowing or repeating a bunch of racist slurs. 




Acrasis said:


> View attachment 292248 View attachment 292249
> 
> This is hilarious but seriously, wtf is going on?!


 Somali just happens to be a perfect stereotype of nigger speak. Google translate has been doing that for years, if it was a glitch it would be fixed by now.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Oct 7, 2017)

Trust me, I'd love to just ask what the hell is going on.


----------



## Corn Sake (Oct 7, 2017)

Good lord.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 7, 2017)

shitavious jenkems said:


> I remember seeing this very thing - "somali" via google translate - on /pol/ 2 or 3 years ago.


All of the threads are on on/pol/'s archive
https://archive.4plebs.org/pol/search/text/Somali google translate /


----------



## MG 620 (Oct 7, 2017)

booga oogga toooga nig!  = Keep up the good work!


----------



## A Sign (Oct 7, 2017)

Please help I have become die.


----------



## Bad Dog (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## LtCucumber (Oct 7, 2017)

And my personal favorite:





I'm rolling

EDIT: It happened again


----------



## The Lawgiver (Oct 7, 2017)

I think I fucking broke it.
 Maybe I caused it to have some form of robotic PTSD flashback?


----------



## Bad Dog (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Ngut (Oct 7, 2017)

Not mine but this person went the extra mile.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Elaine Benes (Oct 7, 2017)

With all of the awful things going on in the world, this is a shining beacon of light and joy. It is impossible not to smile while reading this thread.

I propose that it remain the featured thread permanently.

Ooga booga.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## KraftEagle (Oct 7, 2017)

How is it doing this?


----------



## ThatManInTheTopHat (Oct 7, 2017)

10/10 thread.


----------



## Pancake (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 7, 2017)

TIL If I'm ever in Somalia I need to be careful about the exact amount of "oogas" and "boogas" I make. They could either make me their King, or cannibalize me.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 7, 2017)

Holy shit, is their whole qu'ran just a combination of oogas and boogas? This sounds an awful lot like holy scriptures....


----------



## Bad Dog (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Hui (Oct 7, 2017)

We are really bored.


----------



## 8008135 (Oct 7, 2017)

_Gesundheit._


----------



## ANDTHEBEAR (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 7, 2017)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Holy shit, is their whole qu'ran just a combination of oogas and boogas? This sounds an awful lot like holy scriptures....
> View attachment 292292 View attachment 292293 View attachment 292294 View attachment 292295


Someone asked earlier in the thread but how the fuck is it doing this?

Im a pretty bleeding heart dude but this is hilarious.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## AprilRains (Oct 7, 2017)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> View attachment 292341


Can't stump the trumpet!


----------



## Lithos (Oct 7, 2017)

Took an interesting turn.


----------



## Lockethebard (Oct 7, 2017)

Apparently Nigga ooga booka bakka means, Take a look at the cocaine


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Oct 7, 2017)

send help


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 7, 2017)

oy


----------



## Diplowave (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Bad Dog (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok. I'm out. It got a little too real.


----------



## Big Nasty (Oct 7, 2017)

The Tarzan yell - translated at last!


----------



## Orson Welles (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## snailshell (Oct 7, 2017)

Well, there went my productivity for the day...


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 7, 2017)

agreed


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Oct 7, 2017)

What the fuck


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Oct 8, 2017)

Huh. This is what Somali actually sounds like. There's a strange lack of ooga boogas.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyB5NIPUL4I


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Oct 9, 2017)

Lamo that's not what's happening at all you tard lol 


Matthew Moulton said:


> Just a little FYI, this isn't a hack, this is because they're using open source and freeware code from the 90s that they don't understand.
> 
> See back in the 90s we developed all sorts of pseudo AI or simulated AI, the purpose being to essentially trick people into thinking that they were engaging with a real human being or with artificial intelligence.  Now, flash forward to like... 3 or 4 years ago and a bunch of young pukes uncovered all our old code and shit, mucked around with it, slapped the "AI" label on it and started peddling it off for stock inflation fuckery.
> 
> ...



Google translate is a deep neural net and before that it was running some statistical algorithm.   It doesn't function anything like a chatbot.    It may be some special attribute of Somali or just lack of effort on google's part that it will attempt to turn any given input into english that almost makes sense.


----------



## polonium (Oct 13, 2017)

ChuckSlaughter said:


> Lamo that's not what's happening at all you tard lol
> 
> 
> Google translate is a deep neural net and before that it was running some statistical algorithm.   It doesn't function anything like a chatbot.    It may be some special attribute of Somali or just lack of effort on google's part that it will attempt to turn any given input into english that almost makes sense.


I don't know if that's the _real_ matthew moulton, but the real one is a fuckup that works for walmart, pretends to be l33t h4x0r on the internets and basically makes an arse of himself wherever he goes. Oh, and the blue glasses are supposed to be for weight loss but he claims they're something related to how much of a genius he is. And he thought he'd invented a perpetual motion machine - like really believed it. He'd be a lolcow if anyone could be bothered to make the thread.

He's the forums equivalent of a fungal nail infection on your feet: grotesque, unsightly, and leaving it alone will not make it go away.


----------

